# Glock newby!



## vizioneer1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Just got a brand new old stock Gen 3 G19 and love it. What do I like about it? Looks, reliability, fire power. I’m a sucker for intriguing industrial design and this has it in spades- an icon. That, and if Biden wins these things will be even harder to get. Manufacture date of 2012, which I think is cool. I could’ve gotten a new Gen 4 or 5 but decided on the 3. I also enjoyed learning about Ferlach Austria the place and Gaston the man behind it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol! Your doomed now. I like my Glocks, have three, and they are "tools" in the extreme.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations, be safe. 

DAO Striker fired handguns. 
( the pit bull of the handguns )


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Third Gen is the best Gen.
Welcome to the mayhem.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My gen 3 G19 maintains a temperature of +- 95* because it is in contact with me unless I am asleep or bathing. 
Trouble free and true blue.

GW


----------



## vizioneer1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks guys! Yah I’m pretty happy to finally own one. I have a compact little Walther PPS m2 as well, pretty happy with it as well. Me and gun shops = bruises wallet lol. I also acquired a couple of other really choice pieces too- a BCM and a shockwave. Also have a small caliber Henry from back in the day that I inherited. So yah striker fired with no manual safety I’m used to, but yah I’m always very mindful of it.


----------

